# Kodak Bullet Camera.



## jeffjgale (Jun 21, 2015)

This small 127 (4 × 6 1/2 cm) of 1936 is characteristic of the Kodak design service of the time (Art Deco). It forms part of an Art Deco design family ( designed by Walter Dorwin Teague).
The design of the Bakelite Kodak Bullet is very simple. A helicoid lens barrel can retract into the body; the shutter release lever sits alongside the simple meniscus lens.
To change the film, the entire back is removed. Two versions exist: one with a sliding catch on one side and a corresponding (but not functional) catch-bar on the other; the second version omits this decorative bar. Mine is the former and was made in Canada by the Canadaian Kodak Co Ltd, it's No 60616.


----------



## timor (Jun 21, 2015)

Did you use it to shoot any pictures ?


----------



## pez (Jun 21, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 21, 2015)

That's cool, I love Art Deco design and the Teague Kodaks. Yours is a nice one, thanks for showing it.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 21, 2015)

Super nice! I have many of those and a few made by Argus in my collection.


----------



## annamaria (Jun 22, 2015)

Mmmmm nice love vintage cameras thanks for sharing.


----------

